# Star Wars D20 IRC Campaign



## Psychotic Dreamer (May 11, 2002)

I'm considering running a second IRC campain. I haven't worked out all the details. I do know I'm going to be using the revised Corebook when I get it in my hands, which should be late next week. I'll be starting the game in probably 2 weeks. I'm not sure exactly what night. I'm considering either early Saturday (around 11amish), or Tuesday evenings after 10PM. All times are in EST. 

As for the setting. I'm thinking of setting it sometime during the New Republic Era. A little bit after Luke starts the Jedi Academy, but before the New Jedi Order. 

I'm looking for about 4-6 players. It will probably have quite a bit of roleplaying with a bit of combat. Although I am trying to introduce more combats into my games. Also characters will start off at level 1. 

So if this sounds interesting drop me an email and we can talk.


----------

